# whens the new cc coming out? 2015??? 2016? 2017?



## mike082802 (Mar 23, 2006)

so i have been looking at cc's for 2 years, currently have a 2007 B6 passat that i bought brand new in march 2007 nearing 120,000 miles. its lowered with vogtlang springs, koni yellow struts, full tb xhaust, giac, short shift, full alluminum trim from oempl, fogs, hids, hr sway bar, vmr 710 19" michelenin pilot supersport. all of that pretty much done within the first year of ownership. i basically much beat the living piss out of the car for the first 3 or 4 years, redlining frequent, many 0-100 pulls. never had a problem. may 2012 did timing belt, clutch, flywheel,brakes. im 37 now and its a little loud and a little harsh of a ride. i want a cc bad but i would rather wait for the redesign. also i almost feel as though it would be a lateral move, same engine, same suspension, the interiors are even very similiar. so i was just curious if anyone had heard when the new cc's are expected. i mean the b5 passat lasted 8 years including the face lift. we are in the 6th year of the current cc, you think vw would extend the run for another 2 years? i can definitely get another year out of my car but 2 might be pushing it. thanks


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

*no Idea*

No idea but friends in Germany told me a JETTA CC version should be coming soon- Also I know the next Phaeton on a smaller footprint might be heading stateside, so maybe we might be left out of a updated CC. 
I saw a 4 door A5 in August overseas that would be nice instead of a CC if that comes here


----------



## Ge03 (Sep 14, 2013)

The rumour I've heard in the UK motoring press is that the next CC will be moved closer to the Phaeton.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SD 2.0T (May 25, 2013)

VW has stated they are pushing back lower volume larger cars in terms of redesign due to costs. I suspect the CC is in that mix. Considering the refresh was done on the 4th model year, I suspect the new CC won't come out until 2016 or 2017 model year.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

SD 2.0T said:


> I suspect the CC is in that mix. Considering the refresh was done on the 4th model year, I suspect the new CC won't come out until 2016 or 2017 model year.


And...............if your hunch is correct, it will help the resale value of those of us with 2013 and 2014 models.

To a degree, it will also help the resale value of the pre-refresh models.


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

We are in the 6th year of the current CC?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Underthesun said:


> We are in the 6th year of the current CC?


MY2014 marks year 6.


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

Dang how time flies. I wasn't able to put 2 and 2 together. It really has been that long.


----------



## Ge03 (Sep 14, 2013)

The Uk motoring press reported today that the next gen CC will be out in 2016, along with the next Passat. They also showed a Sport Wagen version of the CC in the style of the CLS Wagon that's also rumoured for release.


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

coachpalmer said:


> I saw a 4 door A5 in August overseas that would be nice instead of a CC if that comes here


The A5 Sportback - I wish they would bring it to the US. Saw a ton of them on the roads in the UK in March - in both 2.0 and 3.0 TDI, FWD and Quattro.

They also have an S5 Sportback


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

10CC said:


> The A5 Sportback - I wish they would bring it to the US. Saw a ton of them on the roads in the UK in March - in both 2.0 and 3.0 TDI, FWD and Quattro.
> 
> They also have an S5 Sportback


A5 sportback??


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

DasCC said:


> A5 sportback??


A5 Sportback. Looks like a slightly smaller A7, but in my opinion better-proportioned (especially the rear overhang).

http://www.audi.co.uk/new-cars/a5/a5-sportback.html


----------



## arkijak (Jun 15, 2010)

2016?
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/volkswagen/passat/84875/vw-passat-2015-get-classy-new-look


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Still away out*

Still aways out - but out of all those pictures in the article I like the passat wagon the best


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

I wouldn't put too much pass on auto express, they are known for getting things wrong.


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

can anyone explain these pics?


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

No thanks 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

The CC could be sweet in retractable hardtop form in R-line trim.

I have one bone to pick with CC styling, and that's the dash to axle ratio, which can be identified by how wide the front fender is between the front wheel and the front edge of the door. I hate how the CC (and all VWs) have like 2" of fender there, whereas RWD cars and other FWD cars that look RWD have a much thicker slab of fender there…it really makes the VWs look like that "cab forward" Chrysler crap from 15 years ago.


----------



## SD 2.0T (May 25, 2013)

Piff CC said:


> can anyone explain these pics?


I don't know about the convertible pic, but that top photo is old, came out at around 2010 or earlier.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

puma1552 said:


> The CC could be sweet in retractable hardtop form in R-line trim.
> 
> I have one bone to pick with CC styling, and that's the dash to axle ratio, which can be identified by how wide the front fender is between the front wheel and the front edge of the door. I hate how the CC (and all VWs) have like 2" of fender there, whereas RWD cars and other FWD cars that look RWD have a much thicker slab of fender there…it really makes the VWs look like that "cab forward" Chrysler crap from 15 years ago.


Great minds think alike.

I was thinking the exact same thing when I first read you post. I have always hated that stupid looking "Cab Forward" design and agree with you completely.

Thankfully for Chrysler, they dumped that styling fairly quickly.

The CC is borderline with their styling regarding the "Cab Forward" design and if they were to ever make a CC into a Cabriolet with that same, or similar design, it would definitely take it into a true Chrysler, past mistake area.


----------



## ronniejamesdio (Jul 29, 2012)

mike082802 said:


> so i have been looking at cc's for 2 years, currently have a 2007 B6 passat that i bought brand new in march 2007 nearing 120,000 miles. its lowered with vogtlang springs, koni yellow struts, full tb xhaust, giac, short shift, full alluminum trim from oempl, fogs, hids, hr sway bar, vmr 710 19" michelenin pilot supersport. all of that pretty much done within the first year of ownership. i basically much beat the living piss out of the car for the first 3 or 4 years, redlining frequent, many 0-100 pulls. never had a problem. may 2012 did timing belt, clutch, flywheel,brakes. im 37 now and its a little loud and a little harsh of a ride. i want a cc bad but i would rather wait for the redesign. also i almost feel as though it would be a lateral move, same engine, same suspension, the interiors are even very similiar. so i was just curious if anyone had heard when the new cc's are expected. i mean the b5 passat lasted 8 years including the face lift. we are in the 6th year of the current cc, you think vw would extend the run for another 2 years? i can definitely get another year out of my car but 2 might be pushing it. thanks


Wait for the new Passat B8, add 2 year, at least and you'll find when thw new CC will come.


----------

